# Colwyn bay wireless college fees



## rad (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,I attended the college in th late 50's ,i still have my discharge book,but thats all.I remember my parents having to pay fees,but i cant for the life of me remember how much, i wasnt a boarder as i stayed with an aunt who lived in colwyn bay. Dose any one remember? Regards Rad


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

*Colwyn Bay*

Come on Rad, I will never guess your name from this post, but we must have been there at the same time. Have you looked on their web site or been to any of the reunions? Kipper, ad Joe Sweeney are still in the area although obviously quite elderly now. Aren't we all? But Kipper had hardly changed when I saw him at the unveiling of the memorial a couple of years ago.

I seem to remember that the fees at that time were about £32 per term but it is from memory as I say.

Best wishes, and lets see if we remember the same escapades.......
The grapefruit incident? The boating at midnight? Raids on Penrhos?


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Think the fees were circa £95 per term in 1969


----------

